# Revenue Online Service & PAYE anytime



## dangerman (16 Jan 2009)

I have been trying the revenue on line Lo-Call 1890 20 11 06 no. on numerous occasions this week, but each time I have to hang up because of been on hold for so long. 
This morning I thought I'd be cute and ring shortly after 9 but I gave up again after 25 mins been on hold. 
Does any one know if this service is actually live?


----------



## PaddyW (16 Jan 2009)

Just a quick question. Applied for my P21 balancing statement online, on Monday and have not received yet. I applied for ones for previous years back in October and received them next day. Do you think this delay is because of the time of year and a lot of people looking for them?


----------



## PaddyW (16 Jan 2009)

And then it arrives in my inbox.. Says underpayment of 214.22, This underpayment will not be collected at this time. Are they just going to leave it or will they claim it in future?


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jan 2009)

PaddyW said:


> And then it arrives in my inbox.. Says underpayment of 214.22, This underpayment will not be collected at this time. Are they just going to leave it or will they claim it in future?


 
If youy have overpayment in future year which exceeds the underpayment that will go against the underpayment first. Then you get balance.


----------



## BB10 (16 Jan 2009)

I have always used the roshelp@revenue.ie email instead of phoning and have always got a quick response as I never got through on the phone...


----------



## dangerman (16 Jan 2009)

Thanks BB10 for that


----------



## PaddyW (16 Jan 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> If youy have overpayment in future year which exceeds the underpayment that will go against the underpayment first. Then you get balance.


Thanks Graham.. I've just noticed that the credits stated on the P21 and the ones they have on record for 2008 on ROS differ. 3660 on statement and 3724 on ROS. Maybe this is where difference occurs?


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jan 2009)

PaddyW said:


> Thanks Graham.. I've just noticed that the credits stated on the P21 and the ones they have on record for 2008 on ROS differ. 3660 on statement and 3724 on ROS. Maybe this is where difference occurs?


 
The difference here is €64 which sounds to me like the original cert allowed you an expense credit but the statement doesn't. Any chance that's for union sub or for refuse charges as credit of 64 comes up to an expense of 320 ( 64/20/100 ) ? if you were getting a credit on ROS but then don't claim it at end of year on balancin gstatement it may not come through. You'd need to check the individual items on the statement and the original tax credit cert to be sure.


----------



## PaddyW (16 Jan 2009)

I will check it out. Not union sub anyway as not in one.

Thank you, Graham.


----------



## dangerman (28 Jan 2009)

From Jan 16th to now and 3 email reminders later and still no reply from revenue. 
You can get through on the phone, they don't reply to emails - some service. 
Anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## jicjoc (3 Jun 2009)

Hi guys,
Im trying to get my P21 from Paye anytime for 2008.
But i cant find the link to it?

this link [broken link removed]
says that it should be under
_Tax Credits & Incomes

_But i cant see that link anywhere on 'anytime'
Any ideas?
Thanks
John


----------



## fadest (4 Jun 2009)

Hi John.

If you use the new PAYE anytime system then there is a link for P21 on the page for the 2008 tax year. You can get to that page by clicking 2008 on the navigation bar near the top. Think the link is on the left hand side.

fadest


----------



## jicjoc (4 Jun 2009)

fadest said:


> Hi John.
> 
> If you use the new PAYE anytime system then there is a link for P21 on the page for the 2008 tax year. You can get to that page by clicking 2008 on the navigation bar near the top. Think the link is on the left hand side.
> 
> fadest



Thanks!
I rang the office this morning and apparently since im a director of my brothers cvompany i cant get a p21...
Another form needed...


----------



## patrickjd (27 May 2010)

HI,

I have requested several P21 statements but keep receiving empty PDF files.
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Shaz08 (27 May 2010)

Hi,

I requested P21 statments on 21st May and I received them through the post yesterday as I am not signed up for "go paper free" option. 

Maybe you will get them in the post?


----------



## patrickjd (31 May 2010)

I requested these by mail but also I received the p21 statements again in my "requests History" and suprise suprise, they are blank again.
What a dreadful service.


----------

